# Single 2040s and 3/8" at 100'



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday one of my fellow softball dads came over to shoot for a bit. He was new to the sport but really picked it up due largely to a strong archery and tournament-firearms background.

Anyway, I made a set of single per side Simple-Shot Small tubes for his daughter to use for BB shooting. I put them on and shot them with 3/8" steel and was amazed at how well they shot with almost no draw weight. With that mind I made a set of single 2040s for myself and am blown away by how well they shoot.

Here's some can shooting from 100' with these almost no draw weight bands. I missed a few times but not for lack of power, it's just kind of a long shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You gotta stop showing off, MJ. You are discouraging those of us who cannot even see a soda can at that distance .... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting MJ....Heck I would need a lazer site with a green dot on the soda can...then just maybe I could hit it..naw who the heck

am I kidding....33 feet is about max for my tired poor old eyes........100 feet better beef it up to a coffee can for me to see it...

Any way MJ always nice to see your video's ...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice distance shooting ! have you tried aiming for that water tower in the background yet ?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I love single tubes for can shooting. Stretch them far enough and the power is quite good. The best part is that they don't tangle and last for ages.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shooting MJ


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice shooting! What is the tube length and draw length?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

2040s seem crazy small to shoot single at 100 feet ... but you did it just fine. Good vid.

Chinese tubing is amazing. I have been shooting the same set of pseudo tapered 1745s for what seems like forever now. And they seem to shoot large and big ammo well. The longevity is amazing.

Question. At the ECST did you only use one tube set the entire time?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nice shooting! What is the tube length and draw length?


About 6.75" and 34" draw.



NaturalFork said:


> 2040s seem crazy small to shoot single at 100 feet ... but you did it just fine. Good vid.
> 
> Chinese tubing is amazing. I have been shooting the same set of pseudo tapered 1745s for what seems like forever now. And they seem to shoot large and big ammo well. The longevity is amazing.
> 
> Question. At the ECST did you only use one tube set the entire time?


Yeah, I did. One set of looped 2040s


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You are using a fair amount of holdover with 3/8 right? I mean more than you would with looped 2040's. Do you find it to be much more holdover or a small adjustment? 
(I know 100' requires holdover but I mean all things being equal between looped and those singles, how do you find it to be?)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know what holdover is ... :blush:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Holdover is aiming above your intended target to compensate for projectile drop.

Good shooting, BTW. I felt good about hitting that gong at 40 paces, haha.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh.
No, the forks are still well under the target in my field of vision when shooting from 100'


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

M.J said:


> Oh.
> No, the forks are still well under the target in my field of vision when shooting from 100'


What in blue blazes?!? So, how far do you have to hold under when shooting at a normal distance like 10 meters?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Quite a bit, I suppose. I'm only peripherally aware of where the slingshot is. I sort of hold my front hand where my brain tells me it needs to be to make the shot :iono:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I did block out most of the 70yd gong with the top fork. That was a long shot! :target:


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

nice shot...don't suppose You've chronied em?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't but I would guess that they're around 190fps.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Sweet vid and info... Got a batch of simple-shot 2040... Might have to give it a go.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been shooting single 2040 on my PFS all week with 5/16" steel. It's great. Like you said MJ, almost no pull weight but shoots with good power. I'm pulling it somewhere behind my shoulder, and its seriously zippy. My best can shredding setup so far.


----------

